# Still having second thoughts



## Vina75 (Mar 15, 2021)

I had seeked advise here 2 months ago but still wondering if there is any other way out. As I mentioned in my previous post, my husband had abandoned me and my 2 kids aged 14 and 11. Last year he sold some properties and to save taxes he opened an account on my name and deposited 40,000 USD but never gave any card or check book for me to use that money . And then he deserted us and started living alone in his village. I waited for him to come back to city as he promised a life in city and a good education for our kids. I kept asking for money, he denied. I waited 8 months and called the bank to send me new cards and cheque book. Ofcourse he got furious. He kept us at my parent's home for 10 months and left alone. I got a rental place for us and asked him to come back.He denied saying he doesn't want to live on the city , he wants to live for himself and was furious that I bought a rental place. Until I had the money, he dint bother to keep us with him ,now he is pretending that he wants us to live with him in his village and deny to pay school fees because Iam holding that money he kept on my name. He moved his 350,000 USD from a joint account in US. His excuse is that I might snatch that money too. He says until we just trust him and live according to his terms, he will not take care of us . I have no clue what is he upto. If I compromise and give that money back, what is the guarantee that he would take care of us.he is asking about 40,000 which he put on my name, and what about 350,000 that he moved somewhere secretly? What are his intentions? Right now I just want him to pay our maintenance and my kid's school fees.My kids are happy in this city and they love their school and friends. My kids hate to stay in his village and I know they have no future there. Or another option I have is return back to US with my kids.Atleast I have a home which is on both of our names and he is still paying EMIs .But I won't have my family, no job chances in this pandemic. I don't know where to start my battle from.From India or US. Or just give up and agree on staying in his


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm not sure how much help we can provide. If you were in the US, the courts would intervene after you file for divorce. Have you spoken with a lawyer where you are?


----------



## Vina75 (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes.. They are asking me to file for maintenance and then domestic violence too.They would issue a stay order on all his assets so he can't dispose anything. But cases in India takes forever.I don't know how long wud it go on and until then how am I gonna take care of my kids. He has more assets in India ,that's why he is playing games in here. The law system in US is way stronger than India.


----------

